# Tekin Repair , older style units



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Does any body know of a source that is well versed and knowledgable on
some of the older Tekin Chargers ??

I thought I had heard of One of the original engineers from the 1st Tekin
generation was doing some of this ?

Any info greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

im not sure but i have a BC 48 charger id like to send out. any info would help

R.N.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I am pretty sure the current Tekin company will repair the older Tekin equipment. You could always send them an email and ask.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

NCFRC said:


> I thought I had heard of One of the original engineers from the 1st Tekin generation was doing some of this ?


That was Express Tech. They closed up about the same time the new Tekin started.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

ta_man said:


> I am pretty sure the current Tekin company will repair the older Tekin equipment. You could always send them an email and ask.


No , only the BC-112 series

no schematics on the original stuff


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Somebody must know how to fix the "terrific " BC-210 .

State of the art for its day !!!!

$200 twenty years ago.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Which one was the 210?

I did several repairs on them around my neck of the woods.

I even converted the Original one that charged at 4.5amps to the 9amp charge models.

What is it doing, or not doing for that matter.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I could have sent a PM but maybe others can pick up some info from this thread.
The BC-210 was built to extract the max power from a nicad cell.

What it does is put out 4-5 hard pos. pulses , then one slight neg flex pulse , during the entire charge " when the pro-flex is on " .

A totally different approach than the BC-112 series that in PF1 , 2 , 3 , only
utilizes a neg pulse to flex the cell.

Where both of these , Pro-flex off on 210 and PF off on 112 are completely
linier.

I have 5 BC-210's and only one works as it should on PRO-FLEX , you can see
it on a dvm when the charger output test jacks are set to amperage.

The others charge and peak properly but only charge linier.

I find it hard to believe the swithes for Pro-Flex on are bad on 4 units ?

It's an older , but very proven charge method for keeping nicads strong and healthy as the Military still uses this type today.

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok I know which one you are talking about now. Unfortunately I never worked on any of those. I did have one but never had to repair it.

If I had to guess, there is a clock or timer that had gone belly-up, it may be as sinple as a cap or resistor but I doubt they used an r-c circuit. It may be a switch but like you said on 4 units? Try ohming out the switches and see.

Good luck.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Rodney,

Check out the Duratrax ICE charger. I can do charging in a mode that combines both Reflex and Impluse charging. You can download the manual to check it out before buying a charger. The combination reflex & impluse will only be used in the 3 or 4-step charging mode so you have to go pretty far down in the instructions to find it.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Just my opinion , but I owned one and wasn't impressed , it's a Duratrax and
works ok for its class .

If one wants a new charger that will either pulse chg on 3 step or have a flex mode also then its one of the few out there.

But it's not in the same league as the Tekin BC-210 .


Still looking for a repair facility


----------

